# It's Friday Again



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

This one for me:










Have a good weekend


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

ER, still this one... some new images to at least keep it interesting for the rest of you...



















and now on a fully waterproof half a horse's ass... it arrived today and has an interesting strong almost leather smell, very nicely made tho by Europelli.


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Its dress watch Friday:










Thanks

deano


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Still this one!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This favorite of mine. *Tissot F300 Tissonic*

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't have many, so this again today. But I love wearing it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Poljot Blue Angels still for me....


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

This early 50s Omega for me for most of today.

Seamaster 300 overnight and Speedy later - an Omega day


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

This today with lumpy as a braclet







By the way Paul that Tissot I really love the dial







pardon the pun but it's so electric


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

This for the day at work in a suit:










Probably this when I get home this evening:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PhilM said:


> By the way Paul that Tissot I really love the dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you like it Phil...they are pretty funky....you've made me go and change to this


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Seiko 6105 for me - been ages since I've worn it for any length of time (I wore it yesterday as well). It's all original except for the hour & minute hands (which are modern reproduction ones). I replaced the balance wheel a few months ago as the watch started to lose about 5 mins every hour and developed a really feeble sounding tick. I used one from a 6106 movement - the watch now keeps good time, and sounds much healthier, but sadly it no longer hacks. I presume the balance wheels must be slightly different - any idea what I've done Roy?

I've had it for years (one of my first ebay purchases) and have contemplated selling it a few times but I know I'd regret it if I did.


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Tuna for me today.. probably stick with it over the W/E as well..










Have a good W/E chaps









Rich.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Love that pic R1ch!!!!


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Orange "Monster" for me today









Love this photo (not taken by me though)


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

My wife will be wearing this today














.

This is not her wrist BTW







.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

raketakat said:


> This is not her wrist BTW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn...love hairy women


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Black SMP

It has become my friend!


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

On the road with my trusty G10










Andy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice SMP Griff


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > This is not her wrist BTW
> ...










If it pleases you Paul, then it IS her wrist














.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

this just arrived off ebay thanks to jase for the heads up he knew I've been after this "sprite" for a while.

will need a better case and new crystal & strap but it is running so popped it on to see how well it keeps time.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Am I allowed to do this?










Sorry for being cheap, I will get my own picture of my trusty 15 soon









Toby


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This so far, something else later









*Poljot Aviator Chronograph, cal3133 23 Jewels.*


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

First outing for months.


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Got me a new beater,big mother 42mmx48mm very comfortable










Cheers Mal


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

6138-0030 today.

Probably the most 70's of the series and definately my 2nd fave.

Big, bold and chunky.

very poor pic.

Watch is actually mint.


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Today I will not be wearing this







but I took the picture anyway...









Next time I will remember to square the bezel on 12, but at least the crown is screwed in!


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Andy said:


> 6138-0030 today.
> 
> Probably the most 70's of the series and definately my 2nd fave.
> 
> ...


Nice









I'd love one of these but apparently there are a lot of fakes around so never had the guts to bid on the bay..

Enjoy

Toby


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> This so far, something else later
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You big tease Mac.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

This one during the day, and will swap this evening to the bottom one.

SECTOR ADV2500 ( pic taken a few months ago )










Never a day without a Timex! ( even wore this one yesterday ) - mid 80's manual wind










Have a really nice weekend!

Knut


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

Something about that dial doesnt look quite correct to me....cant quite see why at the moment

Ken


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

this arrived yesterday so giving it ago,not sure about the strap though??


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > This so far, something else later
> ...


Sorry Paul but it had to be done























Such a wonderful watch to wear


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Rarely worn screw back dw5600 - handsome.

D.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Regal325 said:


> Something about that dial doesnt look quite correct to me....cant quite see why at the moment
> 
> Ken


Horse bollocks!!!

If you are trying to wind me up chum you are f**king with the wrong fella
















This watch is with original papers, bought from a reliable place, and checked inside and out.

It is also serviced by a reputable main high st. jeweller.









Nice try.................no cigar!!



> Something about that dial doesnt look quite correct to me....cant quite see why at the moment


And you f**king wont see why either!!!


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

> This watch is with original papers, bought from a reliable place, and checked inside and out


I,m sure it has.........if you are happy, that is all that really counts.....its probably the photo


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

NHS Dentistry is also unavailable in this area too


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Roger said:


> NHS Dentistry is also unavailable in this area too


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Gawd... that reminds me.....I really must get the colour-balance sorted on this monitor!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ironpants.

Ref Seiko 6138-6030

"Lot of fakes around"

Let me guess.

You've been told this on the S/C forum









I'd take that with a sack of salt if I were you.

The confusion arises from the fact that there are so many dial versions of this watch.

For example Europe dials were just signed, SEIKO and Automatic Chronograph.

America got Seiko 5 Sports Speedtimer (like mine), and the one I saw in the Seiko Museum in Tokyo just had Seiko 5 Sports.

Another variation that has the S/C forumers screaming fake is the minute subdial variation.

Basically, some just have 10-20-30, whereas others also have 40-50-60.

What happens is that some people get hold of one with one of the variations, see another one with one of the different one's and start worrying, and even declaring fake.

I'm not saying that Feiko's don't exist.

It's just that I've never seen one of this watch and even even if you did, I think it would be easily spotable.

Take it all very cautiously.

Sadly some people have nothing better to do than cause fear in others based on their own ignorance.


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

I'm off to the Destinations travel show at the NEC tomorrow so I'm wearing this in anticipation:










What is the time difference bewteen Chester and Birmingham









Cheers, Olly


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Andy said:


> Ironpants.
> 
> Ref Seiko 6138-6030
> 
> ...


Its a fair cop I have been lurking there









Thanks for the run down on dial types I shall be less sceptical now. Might even dip my toe into the market.

Toby


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Hardly been off my wrist since arriving from 'down under'


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Its a fair cop I have been lurking there









Thanks for the run down on dial types I shall be less sceptical now. Might even dip my toe into the market.

Toby


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Today it's this










and this










but tomorrow it's ....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

joolz said:


>


Not another one...


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Yep, I'm affraid so.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Ol' faithful for me (still waiting for my Vixa - it's supposed to be being despatched today).


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> joolz said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





joolz said:


> Yep, I'm affraid so.


You have to pity those misguided individuals who have sold such an excellent watch only to regret it later


















Sorry Paul that was mean









I hope you get another one soon









I forgot to mention, I`ve changed over to this now....

*Vostok Albatross Amphibia case Radio Operator,2409A 17Jewel*


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Worn this a bit lately. Good watch.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Been wearing this Orfina Porsche Design V7750 all week .....










It'sproving to be quite a good work/travel watch (its not blingy so doesnt attract the wrong sort of attention)so its had a reprieve and isn't going to go on the Sales Forum just yet


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

ollyming said:


> What is the time difference bewteen Chester and Birmingham
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About twenty years?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Griff said:


> Horse bollocks!!!
> 
> If you are trying to wind me up chum you are f**king with the wrong fella
> 
> ...


I don't think he was, but *if* he was I'd say he was successful  . Even better at it than JoT too!
















RLT-8 for me today. Sorry, no photo but you know what it looks like


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Nalu said:


> [RLT-8 for me today. Sorry, no photo but you know what it looks like


hmmm... i really really hate you mate!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Horse bollocks!!!
> ...


One doesn't like one's SMP insulted.

It has become a friend


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

Bear in mind the press coverage in one of the European Horological magazines on this very subject and........

the appearance on Ebay by one "notorious supplier" of a batch of 3rd -party dials, all of which apparently sold...one would be wise to ask the question.......................

Although it would hardly seem worth the time and expensive to bother producing for this particular model.

Ken


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Regal325 said:


> Bear in mind the press coverage in one of the European Horological magazines on this very subject and........
> 
> the appearance on Ebay by one "notorious supplier" of a batch of 3rd -party dials, all of which apparently sold...one would be wise to ask the question.......................
> 
> ...


Could you be a bit more specific, Ken. I don't know what you're on about


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Griff said:


> One doesn't like one's SMP insulted.
> 
> It has become a friend


Griff has morphed into Her Majesty The Queen







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > One doesn't like one's SMP insulted.
> ...


I didn`t know she was a commited Socialist









Does this mean Buck house will be converted into Social Service Warden controlled flats for underprivileged watch collectors


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I didn`t know she was a commited Socialist


There are "Champagne" socialists and then there are "Longines" socialists  .


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn`t know she was a commited Socialist
> ...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

one is not amused


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Griff said:


> one is not amused


My sincere apologies Ma'am







.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Queeny poos


----------



## cujimmy (Aug 27, 2003)

Griff said:


> Queeny poos


Anyone else notice the resemblance between Griff and the wean on the right of the group?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

cujimmy said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Queeny poos
> ...


Yeah..............then lets *CU* jimmy


----------

